
Learning to build a data lake - vinceve
I&#x27;m researching about big data and data lakes, but based on what I found, I can&#x27;t seem find any proper documentation on how to build one. Are there any recommendations on what to read, or any recommendations on what websites there are to learn more about data lakes?
======
jxub
Well, data lakes should just be metaphors huge datasets you
download/collect/assemble so start by googling "How to build a dataset" and
I'm sure you'll find more info.

------
brudgers
Have you tried data damming a data stream?

